# Pink spotting 3dp6dt



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 


I'm 3dp6dt and had pink discharge today. Only a small amount but enough to make me paranoid. I had a good hatched blast put back in a natural fet. Anyone else had anything similar? Really feel negative about it all.


Jen x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

DP had similar when she got pregnant with out boys - we were convinced it was all over, when it ended up just being an implantation bleed - hang in there! x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Jen
I also had some pink spotting on about day 5/6, and like Hales DP I went on to have twins   
good luck!!!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies ladies. I still am not over confident but it has stopped for now, just a hint of brown tinge! (sorry tmi!)
I just feel like AF is on its way, have period like cramps and am so paranoid, not sure how I will make it through the next few days. Test day isn't till 20th.


----------

